# BBC HD



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

Any uplink activity to suggest that BBC HD will be available on Dish by 7/20/09?

BJK


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159070


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks. I looked before I posted but didn't see anything recent.

BJK


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Thread closed since we already have a "when will we get BBC America HD" thread._


----------

